# Will Photoshop Read Nikon Sidecars?



## Sandyjas (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi,

I know just about as much of this, but not enough.  I know that Nikon and Photoshop do not read each other develop data on the file.
It you saved to file, a raw photo out of Lightroom, Photoshop would see those edits if you opened the file in Photoshop.  I guess this is right.  What I would like to know is if I edited a Nef Raw file in Capture NX from my D8000E and got a sidecar (from what I have read on Capture NX, these edits would be stored in a side car).  If I took this edited Nef Raw file from Capture NX, could I open it in Photoshop and see those edits?  Or does Photoshop not read Nikon sidecars?  (I don't want to work on Tiffs in Photoshop.)  Thank You So Much for any help.  I have Photoshop CS6.  It is great, but it's color is rather dingy I think, and when I try to change a profile in it Nothing looks any different.  I haven't tried them all.  This is why I am asking this.  Nikon is telling me to ask Photoshop.  I was wondering if you knew.  This really is not connected to Lightroom, but the outcome of it would be imported to Lightroom.

Thank You For Any Help On This,

Thank You,

Sandy


----------



## clee01l (Feb 5, 2015)

The short answer is probably not.  If the file is an XMP file or any structured XML format, then the data inside is going to be plain text and can be read with any text editor like TextEdit.app.  If you open the file from CNX-D in Text Edit, you probably will see develop adjustment parameters. The might even have some of the same names like "Shadows".  However the scale on CNX-D might run from 0 to 50 and on same parameter from LR it might be -100 to +100.  The reason for this is the Adobe and Nikon do not use the same algorithms to adjust the same parameter.  There are probably other parameters in CNX-D that have no equivalent in Adobe Camera RAW. 

So, the hard work that you did in CNX-D is not transferable to LR and vice versa.


----------



## Sandyjas (Feb 6, 2015)

Thank You for the information so much.  I really didn't know.  

Thank You again,

Sandy


----------

